# People are so inconsiderate.



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Two rants here..
First, the neighbor kids leave their trash EVERYWHERE. Things like apple cores, orange peels, candy wrappers, lollipop sticks, and sometimes even candy or junk food itself is just sitting all around the street and the front AND back yard. I live in a townhouse so the front and back yards are shared, and these kids are driving me CRAZY! Obviously their damn parents are also inconsiderate, since they dont teach their children not to freakin' litter on the property. Whenever I take Eevee out for a walk I need to constantly watch her and make sure she doesnt pick up things and try to eat it. Today she got a lollipop stick in her mouth, I took it away from her (she's still learning the 'leave it' and 'drop it' commands) and threw it out. She also had a chocolate wrapper in her mouth last night, which left me LIVID! Its too dark to really see what she's putting in her mouth, so who knows what the hell she's eaten without me knowing!! I'm sticking my hands in her mouth at least twice a day now, to get out whatever crap she's trying to eat from the ground. Also these neighbors are constantly stomping. Like, they live *next *to me, not above me, and I can feel my floors shaking from them stomping around all the time. I think they have two boys and they get all loud and wild in the house. My god, so many times I wanted to go over there and put them all in their damn place. But you know how hardheaded and ignorant people can be. I went over there a few months ago because their kids were screaming and their dog was barking like MAD! And they havent changed their behavior for that either. Holy [email protected]#$ :frusty: :mad2:

Also, the dog owners in this area must not know anything about picking up after their dogs. There's a nice grassy gazebo area up the street, and its FILLED with dog poop! So much that you need to watch the ground as you walk, or else you'll step in something nasty! I went there today and saw *moldy*, white, fuzzy, dog poop all over the place and I just cant bring myself to take my dog there anymore. Its disgusting. Disgusting disgusting digusting. Holy crap is it disgusting. 

Phew. Yeah. I cant wait to move out of here. I needed to rant! :help:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ugg!! That sounds horrible! Hope you are able to move sooner rather than later!
It amazes me how parents are today. My kids would be in SO much trouble if they acted like that. They are 4 and 6 and already know better then to leave trash around. :tsk:


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

The dog poop problem is pervasive. Gives dog owners a bad name. Ya know, though, when I look at folks walking their dogs, I hardly ever see anyone scooping or with a bag. I would estimate 10% maybe .. pick up the dog poop. You want your kids playing in those fields?

I also really have an issue with dogs off leash. I have small dogs, one of which is alpha (Tuffy). He'll take on any big dog, not biting, but "correcting" that runs up to us. I'm worried for his safety if one of these big dogs retaliates. Small dogs he's fine with. I don't know how many times I've had dogs run up to us, heard the owner yelling "Don't worry, he's friendly", trying to call their dog back, but having zero control. 

Had dogs nipping and snarling at my boys, and the owner coming out the front door "Don't worry, he's friendly" ???

Shot this woman a look and said "This is friendly?" .. as her dog is being very aggressive.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im so sorry! i absolutly HATE living in apartments!! they are the worst! either you have noisey neighbors who dont give a damn or your considerd the noisey neighbor and get complained about all the time.
we used to live in an apartment where there were both!
the women down the hall would litterly lock her 3 kids out of the apartment during the day and toss a package of frozen hotdogs out the window for them to eat she would blare her music and her kids would go to the bathroom out in the hall way how she didnt get kicked out was all but beyond me! and then we lived above an older lady who would complain about everything we did when we would take showers she would complain no matter what time of day she comlpained she could hear the water if we hung clothes outo n the clothes line on our balcony she would complain that her cement patio was getting wet when we tried hanging out birdfeeders we got a fine from the manger due to our neighbor complaining about the bird dropping in the grass (we hung humming bird feeder btw)
when we would cook our neighbor would run out in the halls screaming "THIS HALLWAY STINKS! WHAT STINKS!" she would get the manager who would come banging on everyones doors asking what they were cooking and if it would be done soon and if not could we please stop cooking it now and save it for later.
Lord i HATED HATED HATED that place and will NEVER live in another apartment again
i really feel for you! big hugs good luck!!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Ugg!! That sounds horrible! Hope you are able to move sooner rather than later!
> It amazes me how parents are today. My kids would be in SO much trouble if they acted like that. They are 4 and 6 and already know better then to leave trash around. :tsk:


Unfortunately I'm still on contract here for another... 6 months? Hopefully THEY move by then. I dont know how much longer I'll be able to stay polite to them, ugh!
Well, at least its good to know there are some good parents out there, lol.



Mondo said:


> The dog poop problem is pervasive. Gives dog owners a bad name. Ya know, though, when I look at folks walking their dogs, I hardly ever see anyone scooping or with a bag. I would estimate 10% maybe .. pick up the dog poop. You want your kids playing in those fields?
> 
> I also really have an issue with dogs off leash. I have small dogs, one of which is alpha (Tuffy). He'll take on any big dog, not biting, but "correcting" that runs up to us. I'm worried for his safety if one of these big dogs retaliates. Small dogs he's fine with. I don't know how many times I've had dogs run up to us, heard the owner yelling "Don't worry, he's friendly", trying to call their dog back, but having zero control.
> 
> ...


Yeah it really does give dog owners a bad name. I have multiple bags in the pockets of all my coats and sweatpants, lol!
Ugh I completely forgot to mention, the neighbors dont consistently keep a leash on their dog. Its a smaller dog, but it has such a bad attitude. Twice now its run up to me and Eevee and just barked its head off. And you know who comes running after the dog? The KIDS! No parents in sight! So they leave this dog off-leash with their little kids (elementary age) unsupervised! Drives me nuts, especially because its obvious the kids have no control over the dog, so its not only dangerous to them, its dangerous to the dog as well and whoever the dog decides to run up to.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I live in a house filled with people like that. I CANNOT WAIT to get my own place. They leave food on the floor like half eaten meals on plates for their junk fed dogs :tsk: (I have now resorted to buying my own plates/forks etc and keeping them in my room) Lucky is always trying to hoover everything up. Also the noise level goes UP after 10pm  even though they all know I have to be up at 5.30am for college, they obviously do it on purpose 

To top it all off the offenders are my inconsiderate old dad and his fiance, you would have thought they'd have a bit of decency by now considering they are nearing 50


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

What?? Stop cooking now and save it for later? OMG. That's nuts.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

*xchairity_casex* - Oh my gosh I dont know how you dealt with all of that! I hate apartments too, more often than not you'll get that one inconsiderate, hardheaded neighbor. Ugh!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

lucky said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I live in a house filled with people like that. I CANNOT WAIT to get my own place. They leave food on the floor like half eaten meals on plates for their junk fed dogs :tsk: (I have now resorted to buying my own plates/forks etc and keeping them in my room) Lucky is always trying to hoover everything up. Also the noise level goes UP after 10pm  even though they all know I have to be up at 5.30am for college, they obviously do it on purpose
> 
> To top it all off the offenders are my inconsiderate old dad and his fiance, you would have thought they'd have a bit of decency by now considering they are nearing 50


Wow. I cant wait for you to get your own place too! Its one thing if the culprit is your neighbor, but when it's family and you have to live WITH it... I cant even imagine.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, man.... I feel for you! Nothing worse than unruly kids, and irresponsible people. But, they are everywhere. 

Many years ago when at college, I lived in a cheapo apt., off-campus. The woman sharing a common wall with me was an under-medicated schizophrenic who would scream horrible things to me, cursing, et. al. late at night... throughout the night. I couldn't sleep for her screaming, shrieks and threats-- terrifying. The weird thing was, I would see her during the day on occasion, and she would be so meek, shy and, well, _nice_.

There was also a young couple upstairs who fought bloody battles a few times per week. The police were called all of the time, dragging the guy off to jail, only to have him come back and repeat the whole scene. I (and others) could literally hear him abusing her. One of us would call the cops, and she would always take him back... argh!

Fast-forward to where I am now in NYC, my neighbors are cool. No kids, no loud obnoxious neighbors. And I am allowed a very large dog... 
Plus, MOST of the dog owners pick up after their dog-- or face a hefty fine! Now I could lay out a whole bunch of negatives about this city as well, but in my little corner of the world, things are ok.

Come back to New York!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Some people are very rude. My dads fiance is evil, her dogs are rather angry little things and she allows them to lunge at me and my partner when we enter the house?? I dont know why, its just in her nature I guess


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel for ya. I moved out of a sh**hole in Hollywood with INSANE neighbors into an upscale apartment in a better part of the city. About 2 months after the peace and quiet of my new pretty apartment, a family moved upstairs. These apartments are VERY well built, I never hear my neighbors or their dogs but I heard these people. Crash, bang, thump! All day and all night. Their kids threw things onto my balcony every day. It lasted about 3 months and then they were evicted. I love the neighbors I have upstairs now and tell them every time I see them, not to move!

And food on the ground... I just don't get that. Every night I have to watch out for my two scooping something up before I see it. Who eats chicken and just throws the bones and wrappers on the ground?!? Yet every night, no matter where we walk - Tanis finds chicken bones.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh, man.... I feel for you! Nothing worse than unruly kids, and irresponsible people. But, they are everywhere.
> 
> Many years ago when at college, I lived in a cheapo apt., off-campus. The woman sharing a common wall with me was an under-medicated schizophrenic who would scream horrible things to me, cursing, et. al. late at night... throughout the night. I couldn't sleep for her screaming, shrieks and threats-- terrifying. The weird thing was, I would see her during the day on occasion, and she would be so meek, shy and, well, _nice_.
> 
> ...


Oh my. Horrifying doesnt even begin to describe your experiences. Im so sorry you had to go through that 
I think the reason I'm extra, extra upset about all of this is because I never dealt with this crap (literally) in New York. Mostly because there are 'CURB YOUR DOG' signs everywhere in NYC and you get the fine if you dont!

Take me back to New York! Lol! :tongue:
I love NC though, despite my crappy neighbors and the lack of dog poo fines :lol:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I feel for ya. I moved out of a sh**hole in Hollywood with INSANE neighbors into an upscale apartment in a better part of the city. About 2 months after the peace and quiet of my new pretty apartment, a family moved upstairs. These apartments are VERY well built, I never hear my neighbors or their dogs but I heard these people. Crash, bang, thump! All day and all night. Their kids threw things onto my balcony every day. It lasted about 3 months and then they were evicted. I love the neighbors I have upstairs now and tell them every time I see them, not to move!
> 
> And food on the ground... I just don't get that. Every night I have to watch out for my two scooping something up before I see it. Who eats chicken and just throws the bones and wrappers on the ground?!? Yet every night, no matter where we walk - Tanis finds chicken bones.


Lucky you got new neighbors, and good ones at that!
Chicken bones? Really? Disgusting, and dangerous for your dog. How can people like like that?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> What?? Stop cooking now and save it for later? OMG. That's nuts.


yes the manager loved the elderly people who lived there becuase they got more money outta them so the manager caterd to them as much as possable
the manager even had the nerve to come by one day and tell my mom to go clip the lady downstairs toenails becuase"someone had to do it" my mom was p*ssed to say the least and told her to go f*ck herself

but we live in a small town where people get away with that stuff i hate this town becuase the whole damn place is corrupt everyone is out for money they dont care weve had to get a lawyer after the gas company due to them shutting off our gas for a week claiming we owed 1000 dollars even though we had saved all our previous bills and reciepts they told us "those are all faulty"
they are jsut like that around here
NEVER EVER EVER MOVE TO UPPER MI!!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I totally empathise.

I live in a downtown condo. My neighbours are currently embroiled in the most ridiculous, juvenile passive-aggressive note-leaving campaign in the history of EVER. There is a notice board downstairs. The notes began when someone broke in to the storage room in the basement. Someone replied with "by someone IN THE BUILDING" (no proof of this, by the way). Then someone left a note saying the thief had "made his way to the 6th floor" (there are no barriers to this - once you're inside the building you can move freely between floors - so this is clearly ridiculous) because someone had - wait for it - "stolen the zebra head off [his] door". :laugh:

It moved on to notes about the meeting re: new smoking by-laws. Then people left notes saying "can't we talk about security instead?" (How are these two things mutually exclusive? or in any way related?)

THEN it became notes that say "CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR F**KING DOGS!!!" Most of the dog owners in my building are very responsible (with the exception of one woman who owns two insane chihuahuas who FLIP OUT every time they see my dogs) and DO, in fact, clean up after their dogs to the best of their ability. I admit to leaving some "deposits" behind when my dogs have had very watery diarrhea, but otherwise am very diligent about cleaning up after them. The guy who runs the gym on the main floor, however, lets his JRT out OFF LEASH (DOWNTOWN!!!) to run across the street, do his business, etc., and this guy has NEVER, in my experience, cleaned up after his dog.

There's one woman who REFUSES to ride in the elevator with my dogs in case they "attack" her...or get hair on her clothes.  And one woman who shrieks excitedly every time she sees my dogs and makes them TOTALLY wound up. (She also calls Malcolm "Malky", which is just unforgiveable. :vomit: )

The girl who lived nextdoor to me also used to make very loud sex and/or porn noises at 3 a.m. She's since moved out, and has been replaced by a girl who plays the entire oeuvre of Michael Buble every.single.day., loudly enough that I can hear the lyrics clearly in my own apartment. I'm still not sure which I prefer.  

(OK, rant over. :tongue: )


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

This is why I hate kids! lol well, more like I hate parents who are crappy at parenting and don't bother to teach. Or, maybe the kids really are just brats. Either way UGH I had the same problem with the stomping in the previous apartment my husband and I moved to. I HATED it. lol now I'm reminded that I'm probably going to deal with worse once we move into the new apartment we're looking at. It's near a collage so I can count on dumb party kids making noise. The only pros for me are: bigger apartment, cheaper money and I get to have my puppy. I just can't wait until hubby and I can afford to have a place of our own! Just hang in there! How long until your lease is up? I hope you get to move to a much nicer place than the crap you're going through now.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't think you are safe, it's not only apartment living where you have crazy neighbours. 
We live in a niceish, older, quieter area, but a chap moved in across the canal from us and our lives turned to custard. 
For some reason he started believing that my husband and I were talking about him, shouting and calling him swear names which he could hear plain as day through his air conditioning ducts. So, he'd call the police on us. At least 10 times the poor police had to come out. He'd also often turn up on our doorstep banging on the door, late at night, and if I didn't open it, he'd cry and howl on the doorstep till I went out to try and reason with him. (Mol detested him, she'd throw her body at the door trying to get to him, bless her little heart).
The last straw was around midnight, about a year ago, I woke up to someone going 'help me, help me'. Of course I go, "oh God, please no", but went down to the dock and sure enough, he was in the canal, trying to stay afloat. Ended up pulling him out, praying there weren't any bullsharks patrolling the area and he nicely told me that all was forgiven. Then he went inside and called the police on me. 
He was evicted a couple of months after that. His girlfriend brought me round a key lime pie to say thank you, but I was too scared to eat it. 
It was just a horror show.  It's really quite funny now, but at the time I was getting really concerned that he was going to turn up with a gun or something. Its the first time in my life that I've ever felt the need to sleep with a knife and baseball bat under my bed.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Don't think you are safe, it's not only apartment living where you have crazy neighbours.
> We live in a niceish, older, quieter area, but a chap moved in across the canal from us and our lives turned to custard.
> For some reason he started believing that my husband and I were talking about him, shouting and calling him swear names which he could hear plain as day through his air conditioning ducts. So, he'd call the police on us. At least 10 times the poor police had to come out. He'd also often turn up on our doorstep banging on the door, late at night, and if I didn't open it, he'd cry and howl on the doorstep till I went out to try and reason with him. (Mol detested him, she'd throw her body at the door trying to get to him, bless her little heart).
> The last straw was around midnight, about a year ago, I woke up to someone going 'help me, help me'. Of course I go, "oh God, please no", but went down to the dock and sure enough, he was in the canal, trying to stay afloat. Ended up pulling him out, praying there weren't any bullsharks patrolling the area and he nicely told me that all was forgiven. Then he went inside and called the police on me.
> ...


WOW. Just................wow.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> The girl who lived nextdoor to me also used to make very loud sex and/or porn noises at 3 a.m. She's since moved out, and has been replaced by a girl who plays the entire oeuvre of Michael Buble every.single.day., loudly enough that I can hear the lyrics clearly in my own apartment. I'm still not sure which I prefer.
> 
> (OK, rant over. :tongue: )


Im sure not quite sure which I'd prefer either.. LOL!



MollyWoppy said:


> Don't think you are safe, it's not only apartment living where you have crazy neighbours.
> We live in a niceish, older, quieter area, but a chap moved in across the canal from us and our lives turned to custard.
> For some reason he started believing that my husband and I were talking about him, shouting and calling him swear names which he could hear plain as day through his air conditioning ducts. So, he'd call the police on us. At least 10 times the poor police had to come out. He'd also often turn up on our doorstep banging on the door, late at night, and if I didn't open it, he'd cry and howl on the doorstep till I went out to try and reason with him. (Mol detested him, she'd throw her body at the door trying to get to him, bless her little heart).
> The last straw was around midnight, about a year ago, I woke up to someone going 'help me, help me'. Of course I go, "oh God, please no", but went down to the dock and sure enough, he was in the canal, trying to stay afloat. Ended up pulling him out, praying there weren't any bullsharks patrolling the area and he nicely told me that all was forgiven. Then he went inside and called the police on me.
> ...


Aww, good for Molly! Bless her little heart 
Omg, key lime pie you were afraid to eat! LOL! :lol:
Thankfully he was evicted, sheesh. I wouldve called the cops on him if he was banging on my door and howling in the middle of the night. Talk about crazy. :loco:
I would've gotten something to protect myself too. Probably a good can of mace or even two. 



Itty bitty Kitty said:


> This is why I hate kids! lol well, more like I hate parents who are crappy at parenting and don't bother to teach. Or, maybe the kids really are just brats. Either way UGH I had the same problem with the stomping in the previous apartment my husband and I moved to. I HATED it. lol now I'm reminded that I'm probably going to deal with worse once we move into the new apartment we're looking at. It's near a collage so I can count on dumb party kids making noise. The only pros for me are: bigger apartment, cheaper money and I get to have my puppy. I just can't wait until hubby and I can afford to have a place of our own! Just hang in there! How long until your lease is up? I hope you get to move to a much nicer place than the crap you're going through now.


The lease is up in 6 months! I hope I can move into a quieter (and cheaper!) place. The stomping is unbearable. I dont know how kids can be stomping like that and their parents dont tell them to STOP. 
Yay for puppy! :tongue: I hope you dont get bad neighbors or college kids at your new place. Look on the bright side - it'll desensitize the puppy to noise really early on? LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

We have that issue in my apartment building, so many dogs and no one picks up after them. A few people in my building complained to animal control and they are involved now. A fine will go to anyone who is caught not picking up their dog poop. I cant tell you how many times Ruby accidently stepped in dog poop and I rushed inside cleaning her paws with hot water and antibacterial soap.

You can probably do the same thing. Call enough times and they will do something about it. With the litter thing, Im sure you could get either your city or landlords involved to put some kind of system in order as well.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> We have that issue in my apartment building, so many dogs and no one picks up after them. A few people in my building complained to animal control and they are involved now. A fine will go to anyone who is caught not picking up their dog poop. I cant tell you how many times Ruby accidently stepped in dog poop and I rushed inside cleaning her paws with hot water and antibacterial soap.
> 
> You can probably do the same thing. Call enough times and they will do something about it. With the litter thing, Im sure you could get either your city or landlords involved to put some kind of system in order as well.


You know what, I'm just about ready to complain to management about the neighbors. 
Im happy that Eevee hasnt stepped in or tried to eat any of the poop, she avoids it like a good little puppy! 
Except when theres cat poo around, that's another story... she'll plop right down and try to roll in it, ugh! :twitch:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

liquid said:


> You know what, I'm just about ready to complain to management about the neighbors.
> Im happy that Eevee hasnt stepped in or tried to eat any of the poop, she avoids it like a good little puppy!
> Except when theres cat poo around, that's another story... she'll plop right down and try to roll in it, ugh! :twitch:


Snorkels ignores all poop except fresh diarrhea. Then she will roll in it. That is super duper disgustingly gross. Especially when you wonder what horrible disease a dog with diarrhea could have.

I am very glad we are back out in the country, and don't have to deal with other people's dog poop.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> Snorkels ignores all poop except fresh diarrhea. Then she will roll in it. That is super duper disgustingly gross. Especially when you wonder what horrible disease a dog with diarrhea could have.
> 
> I am very glad we are back out in the country, and don't have to deal with other people's dog poop.


I think you just topped my story. LOL 
I'd love to live out in the country some day, with huge open fields for the puppy to run around.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Snorkels ignores all poop except fresh diarrhea. Then she will roll in it. That is super duper disgustingly gross. Especially when you wonder what horrible disease a dog with diarrhea could have.
> 
> I am very glad we are back out in the country, and don't have to deal with other people's dog poop.


D: That sounds horrible! Blegh! Thank goodness you're back in the country!


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> im so sorry! i absolutly HATE living in apartments!! they are the worst! either you have noisey neighbors who dont give a damn or your considerd the noisey neighbor and get complained about all the time.
> we used to live in an apartment where there were both!
> the women down the hall would litterly lock her 3 kids out of the apartment during the day and toss a package of frozen hotdogs out the window for them to eat she would blare her music and her kids would go to the bathroom out in the hall way how she didnt get kicked out was all but beyond me! and then we lived above an older lady who would complain about everything we did when we would take showers she would complain no matter what time of day she comlpained she could hear the water if we hung clothes outo n the clothes line on our balcony she would complain that her cement patio was getting wet when we tried hanging out birdfeeders we got a fine from the manger due to our neighbor complaining about the bird dropping in the grass (we hung humming bird feeder btw)
> when we would cook our neighbor would run out in the halls screaming "THIS HALLWAY STINKS! WHAT STINKS!" she would get the manager who would come banging on everyones doors asking what they were cooking and if it would be done soon and if not could we please stop cooking it now and save it for later.
> ...


Have you tried calling the landlord and reporting it at all?? I know in my apt building I was in I had a police officer that worked overnight shifts and would come home and just start a fire with his wife! I called my landlord and told them about it and the next thing I know he was gone. Idk whether or not he was gone because of too many complaints or because he was abusive or what but my landlord took care of it.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how common this is, but Tuffy sniffs poop, and then marks it. Sorry for the digression.


----------

